
IBM is still making ThinkPad keyboards - cblop
http://mthompson.org/keyboard.html
======
knight17
ThinkPads had the best keyboards while it was in IBM's hands, it was great
with the Lenovo built machines until they started to _modernise_ the keyboard.

Now every Windows laptop in each price bands are almost same, except for the
fact that none of them have good touchpads (I dream of Microsoft buying the
manufacturer (Synaptics?) and fixing it, instead of letting investments it
made in the Windows 10 gestures go down the drain).

------
sohkamyung
I'm currently using this Lenovo Thinkpad USB keyboard with my desktop system [
[https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/PD005137](https://support.lenovo.com/us/en/documents/PD005137)
], which resembles the original Thinkpad keyboard.

You might find it an acceptable alternative.

~~~
cblop
This was actually the keyboard I was looking for. All I've been able to find
here (UK) are the new-style chiclet ones. Looks like the ones you linked have
been phased out. I can't even find them on ebay.

Having said that, the IBM one I do have is far better than I even expected.
Top-notch build quality, even better than the keyboard on my Lenovo x200.

